# The bond between...



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I`m doing some drawings about the partnership between people and animals -

hope you like it 










my fb page is sit and fidget art if you`d like to comment btw


----------



## Baileys Blind (Jan 23, 2012)

Love it :001_wub: :thumbup: :001_wub:


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

fantastic! I can draw horses but not people.


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Welsh cobs have the most expressionate eyes, you have captured this perfectly!!


----------



## Knightofalbion (Jul 3, 2012)

ClaireandDaisy said:


> I`m doing some drawings about the partnership between people and animals -
> 
> hope you like it
> 
> ...


That's beautiful. You have a real talent there.


----------



## DobermannZoe (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow your a brilliant artist!! jus liked your page! I may buy some art for my new home in the future!!!


----------



## RachJeremy (Sep 14, 2012)

Curious if you charge for these or anything? If so, how much?  Once i can afford it, i want to get a couple of portraits of Boycie done. One for the lady who i share him from and one for myself.


----------

